# Soft updates on /



## Sylhouette (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a simple, and maybe stupid question about soft updates.

Why is it that the / mount is not mounted with soft-updates.


```
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
/dev/ad0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, NFS exported, local, soft-updates, acls)
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/md0 on /usr/memdisk (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```

regards,
Johan


----------



## crsd (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/disks.html#SAFE-SOFTUPDATES

HTH


----------



## Beastie (Oct 27, 2009)

Because the root partition is too important to be updated every 30 seconds. If you lost power in the middle of a manipulation of the root partition, you'd lose all the modifications.
Plus the root partition is relatively small and soft-updates delay write operations, so if you're upgrading, the system may think you've run out of space.
Finally, you're not getting any efficiency improvement from soft-updates on such a small, rarely updated portion of the disk.


----------

